# Seamus - the red menace



## Lanark (Dec 2, 2021)

Just turned 4 months old. Here he is (after the witching hour), tired from causing chaos.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Seamus is so cute!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Ahhh he looks very sweet and like no trouble at all!😇


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Seamus is a cutie.

Aaah, the puppy witching hour.... the last bout of energy before evening crash down .... fun times... or so a very rozy trip down memory lane tells me, lol.


----------



## Lanark (Dec 2, 2021)

He's dead, Jim.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Lanark said:


> He's dead, Jim.
> 
> View attachment 888324


🤣 ha ha yes many a toy ‘masacre’ in our household too.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

How does such a sweet little fella get such an undeserved reputation?


----------



## Lanark (Dec 2, 2021)

Dream big.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Nice, and you would think it's a "boy" thing, but our girl feel the same way, the bigger the better....

conquered that one


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Go big or go home........


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

FurdogDad said:


> Go big or go home........


Absolutely!

Great job Seamus!

I have a Field girl, she's 20 months. If she can't find a stick she'll go up to a tree and rip a branch off.


----------



## Lanark (Dec 2, 2021)

We all need somebody to look up to, I guess.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

It's good to have a role model.......


----------



## Lanark (Dec 2, 2021)

Seamus reminds you to change your fluids regularly to prolong the life of your engine.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Is this a car care public service message?


----------



## Lanark (Dec 2, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> Is this a car care public service message?


Hey, I'm just passing along the info. He's the expert.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I was thinking he was the poster boy.......I didn't realize he had actual paws-on experience......


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

We have a Seamus too!


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

He looks like such a helpful fellow, and handsome too.....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Seamus is a great assistant!
Assistants have always been referred to as "helper dogs" in my household.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

We sometimes call them supervisors. They just stand there and watch....they don't actually know what you're doing but they want to make sure YOU know what you're doing.....


----------



## Lanark (Dec 2, 2021)

Birthday boy. One year old.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Happy Birthday Handsome! What a beautiful face 💗


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Happy Birthday Seamus!


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

Happy birthday Seamus! 🥳


----------

